# Finally! A Healthy Boy



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Yes, I've been at the pet shops again. Only two had mice, at the first one there was 3 that stood out to me, a mock choc fox, a mock choc piebald with more colour than white and then there was an almost broken. Lovely defined spotting which alternated from one side to the other, even has the nose spot, he was stunning and in all honesty, I'm VERY tempted go to back and get him, his only problem I spose was that his rump spot was to large, covering his whole rump like Zoey's did. 
Anyway, I went to another shop and there was this guy, the biggest of the lot who just came running to my hand as soon as I put it in the tank, I was sold!















The lighting doesn't do his coat much justice but he does have a dark bum shading and points on his feet. So my question is.. What colour is he?


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

Im tottally not an expert but it looks to me a blue point siamese.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Some burmese and siamese confuse me is all. Many of the siamese around here almost look like himmis while obviously he doesn't.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I just looked up bermese and now that i look at the picture and your picture they are almost the same.But hey im no expert so there is a great possibility it is something else lol


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Are his eyes black or red? Burmese is generally much darker... If his eyes are red, he's siamese, if his eyes are black, he is most likely a "colorpoint beige" ... c^e/c^h


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Stina said:


> Are his eyes black or red? Burmese is generally much darker... If his eyes are red, he's siamese, if his eyes are black, he is most likely a "colorpoint beige" ... c^e/c^h


They are most definitely a ruby colour, so yes, red.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

are they really dark ruby?...if they're really dark it could still be c^e/c^h. Siamese (c^h/c^h) that end up in pet stores generally will have pretty light eyes.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Stina said:


> are they really dark ruby?...if they're really dark it could still be c^e/c^h. Siamese (c^h/c^h) that end up in pet stores generally will have pretty light eyes.


They aren't that dark I spose. They are obviously ruby but I'll admit, they are darker than my other siamese but not by much.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

likely just a dark eyed siamese then


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

what ever he is he is beautiful


----------

